# Trading mods



## thehbomb101 (6/7/16)

Anybody have any idea how one would trade mods with somebody residing in a different province ?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Clouds4Days (6/7/16)

I wouldnt do it bud unless its from a well known source on the forum. Ive made a trade before and landed up with a piece of shyt. Landed up losing a grand on that deal.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Modulas (6/7/16)

Mutual trust and the threat of public naming and shaming if someone gets ripped off?


----------

